# Merckx Strada---where did it fall in the lineup?



## jet sanchEz

Hi, I see Stradas more often as of late and I have a few questions about them.

The paint schemes often are identical to Corsa Extras and Corsas, does this mean they were intended to be a budget racer for the guys/gals who couldn't afford Corsa Extras? If that is the case, why do I often see Stradas outfitted with top tier stuff like Ultegra or Chorus?

I understand that they were made of Strada tubing, is this the same thing as Columbus Cromor? Cromor is fine stuff in my opinion but I think that a special tubing built especially for Merckx would be more marketable and that prompted the name change, is this correct?

That is all I can think of for now, thanks folks!


----------



## latman

I'm not an expert but i think early stradas(cyclex era) were cromor tubing (often with columbus strada decals ) and later in the Nivachrom era they were Columbus Brain tubes.


----------



## latman

a few more pics


----------



## cannibal

*Strada*

I own a EM Brain OS Strada from the mid 90's. To my knowledge it's cromo steel tubeset. Based on what i've read, the tubeset is larger in diameter and thinner in guage vs the SLX or TSX. Corsa and Corsa Extra models. With that said, I prefer the overall ride quality of my Corsa Extra TSX (cyclex steel) vs.the Strada Brain. It's smoother and more plush imho. Based on my experiences, Merckx nivacrom steel pipes in general, e.g., MXL and Nueron, are the second to none in terms of performance, weight and overall ride quality. I hear the zerouno pipes are top notch as well.

I believe the Strada or OS model was marketed as an entry level race bike compared to the MX leader, Corsa Extra, Corsa, Arcobaleno, etc. 

What I didn't really get was why Merckx placed all the high end features on the OS Strada, such as top of the line paint job, chrome forks, right chrome chainstay, internal top tube cable routing, chrome rear drop outs with EM stamped on them, hoops on the downtube for cables to pass thru and additional bells and whistles. Based on that info., the Strada appeared high end except for the tubeset.

Strada OS was a nice bike for sure in general, but the tubeset was considered low to middle range for that time period even with the new revolution of steel pipes, which increased tube diameters and decreased wall thickness. It was heavy as well compared to nivacrom frames.. My 60 cm Strada OS weighed in @ 22.8 lbs, 60 cm Arcobaleno @ 21.5 lbs, and 62 cm Corsa Extra @ 22.4lbs
I have an EM brochure from 1998. The Strada OS featured is equipped with campy. triple, indicative of a training or touring bike of the time period.


----------



## innergel

I LOVE my Strada OS. It's a mid-90's Brain tube frame. I think it rides lighter than my MXL from the same era, if that makes any sense. The MXL is a tank. The ride is not bad by any stretch, but it's just different. There could be any number of reasons for the different feel, but I find myself grabbing the Strada OS more than the MXL. 

I have never seen a heirarchy of EM frames from that era, but if the Strada is considered a low-end frameset, then that speaks to the quality of the frames. Mine is superb in every way. No complaints at all. I love it. If you have a chance to buy one, then I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## hroch

Well in notorious 1986? catalogue  - the first year of model diferentiation from previous Professionals, the hierarchy is clear:
Flagship Corsa Extra, SLX, Record
Corsa, SL, Chorus
Strada, Cromor, Victory (And Criterium, SLX, Record somewhat aside of this with different geometry).
I believe this was mostly marketing driven step, to give Merckx an excuse to go a bit down with price, to sell more bikes. As far as I can tell, the workmanship of my Strada is as good as it can be, and the models differing only by tubing, some lugs and dropouts. 
I wonder if there would be any difference in ride feel, compared to "higher" models. Doubt so. Perhaps Eddy did not have the heart to produce crappy bikes.
Strada tubing went later from Cromor to Strada Eddy Merckx custom and to Brain Strada OS.


----------



## martinrjensen

I can't help but think that there would have been a difference in the feel of the ride (notice I'm not saying ride quality) using different type tubing, or what else reason would there be to use all the different types in the first place? Only price? It's got to be more than just the price of the tubing I'm thinking.


hroch said:


> Well in notorious 1986? catalogue  - the first year of model diferentiation from previous Professionals, the hierarchy is clear:
> Flagship Corsa Extra, SLX, Record
> Corsa, SL, Chorus
> Strada, Cromor, Victory (And Criterium, SLX, Record somewhat aside of this with different geometry).
> I believe this was mostly marketing driven step, to give Merckx an excuse to go a bit down with price, to sell more bikes. As far as I can tell, the workmanship of my Strada is as good as it can be, and the models differing only by tubing, some lugs and dropouts.
> I wonder if there would be any difference in ride feel, compared to "higher" models. Doubt so. Perhaps Eddy did not have the heart to produce crappy bikes.
> Strada tubing went later from Cromor to Strada Eddy Merckx custom and to Brain Strada OS.


----------



## innergel

martinrjensen said:


> I can't help but think that there would have been a difference in the feel of the ride (notice I'm not saying ride quality) using different type tubing, or what else reason would there be to use all the different types in the first place? Only price? It's got to be more than just the price of the tubing I'm thinking.


I think the tubing differences are chosen for probably price and rider weight characteristics. The tubing certainly effects the ride, but construction and wheels and other things do also, so you can't put the differences all down to tubing. The chart below is what I always refer to when I think of Columbus. You can bet they are priced difference but their is usage and weight considerations too.

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm


----------



## hroch

Sure, there would be a feel diference between the classic size and newer oversize tubing- or let's say Corsa Extra and MXL. But if you look at your chart, take the specs of Cromor and tubing for Corsa Extra- i.e. SLX/SPX/SP combination - then you end with pretty similar numbers. Weight difference- negligible. Geometry and workmanship the same. Maybe Corsa extra can take more abuse without cracking (not a problem with my wattage). So I think the difference between Strada and Corsa Extra will be next to none, less than between Strada and Strada OS. 
Between the lines of that 86 catalogue, I read they are trying hard to give you any reasons why to buy the more expensive model, even highlighting things on the flagship which are the same on all models- hand brazed, investment cast lugs, geometry.
And, to add more confusion to our poor bike snob minds, there is this article. Imagine 7 bikes built and set identically including the colour, only difference being the tubeset- from Aelle to Neuron- and put to a blind test. Well, better read for yourself.


----------



## innergel

hroch said:


> And, to add more confusion to our poor bike snob minds, there is this article. Imagine 7 bikes built and set identically including the colour, only difference being the tubeset- from Aelle to Neuron- and put to a blind test. Well read for yourself.


Great article.


----------



## pmf

innergel said:


> Great article.


I used to get that magazine and can still remember reading that article. At the time my main ride was a carbon fiber Kestrel 200 SCi. I remember thinking what a great article, but who wants to ride those boat anchors. To think 15 years later, the bike I want to ride most lately is a 1994 steel Eddy Merckx Corsa 01.


----------



## ebetebe

cannibal said:


> My 60 cm Strada OS weighed in @ 22.8 lbs, 60 cm Arcobaleno @ 21.5 lbs, and 62 cm Corsa Extra @ 22.4lbs
> I have an EM brochure from 1998. The Strada OS featured is equipped with campy. triple, indicative of a training or touring bike of the time period.


Hi, BTW i just bought a Corsa 01 but i can't find any of the paint scheme on the internet, the paint i have really look like a strada OS, and looking from the serial number (M5507G) maybe it's a 1998 strada OS and not a corsa 01. Anyway u can upload the 98 catalogue?


----------



## pmf

Why do you think Strada? Looks like a Corsa 01 to me. Isn't that decal a Deda zero-uno tubeset? They had all kinds of paint jobs for those bikes, not just what you see in a brochure. 

I think the Corsa 01 is one of the nicest, if not the nicest, Steel frame Merckx ever made.


----------



## cannibal

pmf said:


> Why do you think Strada? Looks like a Corsa 01 to me. Isn't that decal a Deda zero-uno tubeset? They had all kinds of paint jobs for those bikes, not just what you see in a brochure.
> 
> I think the Corsa 01 is one of the nicest, if not the nicest, Steel frame Merckx ever made.


I agree with pmf, that's 96-98 time period corsa 01. The Deda tubeset is the proof in the pudding. Merckx used Brain tubeset for Strada during late 90's. Although I never owned a Deda Corsa 01, I've read legendary attributes about them. Enjoy it!


----------



## ebetebe

Yes the decal is surely deda tube, only i've never seen the paint scheme like mine on other corsa 01 and the serial number makes me a bit unsure at first. Also Corsa 01 seatstay is different than other corsas.But if u guys feels that this one is surely a corsa 01 then i'm glad that i didn't make a wrong purchase  .

BTW did they make corsa 01 with panasonic or motorola paint scheme? Just asking. 

And if Cannibal can scan the brochure it will be great (since there are none from that year on the net)


----------



## pmf

Where did you get the frame? The brochure may be what was sold in the U.S. and not Europe. That website with the serial numbers is all over the place. Sometimes I wonder if you can tell much from them. The most telling thing on your frame is that it says Corsa 01 and had the deda zero-uno sticker on it. Looks like a Corsa 01 to me. Enjoy it, its a very nice frame.


----------



## cannibal

ebetebe said:


> Yes the decal is surely deda tube, only i've never seen the paint scheme like mine on other corsa 01 and the serial number makes me a bit unsure at first. Also Corsa 01 seatstay is different than other corsas.But if u guys feels that this one is surely a corsa 01 then i'm glad that i didn't make a wrong purchase  .
> 
> BTW did they make corsa 01 with panasonic or motorola paint scheme? Just asking.
> 
> And if Cannibal can scan the brochure it will be great (since there are none from that year on the net)


Here 3 X photos of '98 brochure, hope it helps place closure on the question.


----------

